# On a motorcycle!



## cracked (Jun 24, 2007)

While hitchhiking today, I got a ride with a motorcyclist! That is something that I've never read about in anybody's hitching stories! It was a really good thrill and change of pace!

Anybody else ever get rides on vehicles with something other than four wheels?


----------



## blackmatter (Jun 24, 2007)

easy rider !


----------

